# looking for 42TM011-RC transformer



## Kelmark1 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi

looking for a economical  transformer
*42TM011*
for a couple builds i'm working on, I ve only seen them at mouser, does anybody know of any other place to get them?

Ray


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 1, 2019)

Mouser is the cheapest, it seems. Banzaimusic has them but they are twice as much.


----------



## Hirti (Jul 5, 2019)

Musikding also has them.


----------



## Kingdog+ (Jul 6, 2019)

Unless you roll your own specific transformers are a premium item a good example is the 14T transformer for the Simulcast, good luck finding from a  smaller supplier at a discount.  Sometimes you just have to dig in and do a Mouser or Digikey purchase, you can get a fair discount buying at volumes as low as ten and some things are worth stocking up on.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 7, 2019)

Here's a Link - List price is $2.51 US.
Don't know if it is up to Date
They have Contact Details:


			42TM011-RC at                  Electronic Parts, Components, NTE Electronics, Transistors, Capacitors, Resistors, and more!


----------



## Kelmark1 (Jul 18, 2019)

thank you


----------

